# Need help for National Geographic Cd-Rom set



## ecforme (Jan 21, 2007)

I dug this out of the closet tonight and thought I'd try to install it on my iMac Power PC- G5. This is the National Geographic 110 years Cd-Rom set. I bought it in 1998 and used it with a previous Mac running OS 9. The install seemed to go O.K. My Mac started Classic and it allowed me to install the viewing program. Unfortunately, when I load a disc, nothing happens. Classic doesn't start and manually double clicking the Nat. Geographic app does nothing. I was hoping someone on this forum might have this old set and give me some advice. I'd hate to trash a CD-Rom set with the first 110 years of the magazine if there was some way to view it in Classic. The magazine isn't producing this type of set anymore (although a PDF set would be much more user friendly!) Thanks for any help.


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 23, 2007)

While I haven't tried my set in a long while, I do believe it is one of those that fall in the catch 22. Not all OS 9 apps work in Classic. You need to start up in OS 9 to make it work and your G5 can not start up in OS 9. 

Have you tried starting up Classic, then open the NG?


----------



## albloom (Jan 23, 2007)

Sounds like you need VitualPC. Runs pretty well on a G5.


----------



## ecforme (Jan 23, 2007)

Well, I was surprised to hear back from the set's tech support so quickly! The tech explained that, indeed, the set does not work in classic and there are no updates to make it compatible with Tiger. On the bright side, the tech explained that he personally also uses a Mac with 10.4 at home and has found a workaround. By clicking on the the image folder on each disc, Tiger can still access the individual jpegs for each page of each magazine. While this is slowgoing, I'm going to experiment when I have the time and see if I can find a program that might edit together the individual jpegs into complete magazines for viewing. I'm sure this is what the official software did in the first place.


----------

